
It Turns Out Cancer Can Be Killed After All - bagelicious
https://medium.com/@jeffwitzeman/so-it-turns-out-cancer-can-be-killed-after-all-32764ac8d6db
======
DrScump
The article author clearly doesn't understand enough physiology (or English
grammar, usage, and spelling, for that matter) to be making any scientific
conclusions.

For example, his theory that eating only fruits and vegetables starves the
cancer of sugar is ludicrous. Dietary glucose and sucrose (half glucose, half
fructose) occur naturally _only_ in fruits and vegetables; many fruits are, in
fact, quite high in sugar. (The way to starve one's system of sugar is with a
_ketogenic_ diet.)

Similarly, his claim that all cancer cells die at a temperature at which all
healthy cells are safe (or at oxygenation levels that are safe for all healthy
cells) is bogus. Hyperthermia treatments are directed _at the tumor_ and at
higher temperatures than he states. BTW, Lance Armstrong's hyperthermia
therapy was to treat his _testicular cancer_ , not win the Tour de France.

etc. etc.

That said, I'm all for exploring treatments outside the current Western
burn/cut/irradiate paradigm... but beware of utter quackery. US medicine is
largely constrained by what is FDA-approved (for better or worse), a
constraint overseas providers are free of.

I'll bet the Tijuana clinics mentioned were also big laetrile pushers in the
past... or even _now_.

His paranoia about a primary profit motive to chemo and surgery seems
ludicrous -- if a patient can be cured with far cheaper chemicals and methods,
why wouldn't the Western doctors use _those_ and charge the patient the same
higher rates and make _more_ money?

*Technical note: some organs and tissues NEED glucose; even with no dietary carbohydrate, the body manufactures glucose out of proteins as needed via gluconeogenesis... so the body is never completely sugar-free.

------
joelkesler
Can anyone with relevant knowledge in this field comment on this? Are the
treatments described in the article effective?

The way it is described sounds too good to be true.

